# Treatment of neurotrophic keratitis



## leloisa

Hi everybody! Is this translation right?
Thank you very much!

_Neurotrofikus keratitis kezelése_


----------



## Zsanna

Hello leloisa and welcome to our forum,

The only way I have found it is: neurotro*ph*ikus keratitis kezelése. (See here for example.)


----------



## bibax

I see no reason to write "neurotrophikus" instead of "neurotrofikus".


----------



## Zsanna

It is simply customary to keep the "ph" in Greek originated medical terms. 

(If you try Google it is about 700 with "f" and 450 000 with "ph" - even if we know that Google findings are not a real argument for these things, such a difference may be considered as significant.)


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> I see no reason to write "neurotrophikus" instead of "neurotrofikus".



it's something like the Czech gymnázium - gymnasium. But you mustn't forget the medical spelling is quite unique in both countries, maybe because a couple of years ago doctors used Latin in Central Europe and diagnoses are still often written in Latin....


----------



## bibax

However "neurotrophikus" is somewhat inconsistent.

Google returns (site:.hu):

neurotrofikus (587 occurrences)
neurotrophicus (286)
neurotrophikus (only 20)


----------

